
Show HN: FileConverter using FFMPEG as WASM to convert files - redhathacker
https://fileconverter.digital/
======
hrishios
This is awesome! Just so I understand, you've compiled ffmpeg into wasm and
run it in-browser?

~~~
redhathacker
yes! This is all in browser. It's literally just ffmpeg compiled into wasm.

The wonder of Javascript right?

~~~
hrishios
This is beautiful!!

Do you have a write-up or any details on how you did it? There's quite a few
things I'd like to apply said treatment to :D

~~~
redhathacker
there's a guy's github that did most of the work for me. It's open source,
google around for ffmpeg wasm.

what are the things you wanna do?

~~~
hrishios
The one I'm trying to do most recently is to compile bitcoin's bx[1] to wasm,
so it can be run in the browser. It's not a crypto-related project, I
primarily need the mnemonic generation code so I can generate mnemonics from
passphrases for more general-purpose reasons.

Two reasons I'm thinking of getting it done in WASM: First is of course, not
to roll my own crypto. Second is that if you're asking someone to generate a
private key to use themselves, sending ANY information to a server is a big
no.

Honestly I'd appreciate any thoughts or advice anyone has, I'm open!

[1] - [https://github.com/libbitcoin/libbitcoin-
explorer](https://github.com/libbitcoin/libbitcoin-explorer)

------
mcraiha
Can we get a resolution change option?

~~~
redhathacker
yes! Can you give an example of what you want? And if you can give me a test
case that would be great too!

